# Durban Poision



## Happy Hooker (Feb 4, 2020)

Has anyone grown this and is it as mold  resistant as they claim ??


----------



## Lesso (Feb 4, 2020)

Which breeder are you looking at? I grew out a cut 3 years ago. The person i got it from said it was a clone only from Co. Had no problems with mold...it was super lanky though.


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

indoors no issues


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 6, 2020)

Happy Hooker maybe you should build something for it.


----------



## Lextar7 (May 12, 2020)

I grew Durban last season outdoors. I had no issues with mold but out of the plants I grew it did give me a few problems. It just didn't seem right from the beginning. The leaves got a little curled & had a shiny look to them. When I did put it outside it never got any better & it did get a little lanky like Lesso said. I grow with LST & a 4' scrog.It also was the weakest out of the 3 plants I grew.I hope this helps & i hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 12, 2020)

I grew something that nirvana was selling as Durban poison so consider the source but it was wispy and scrawny and never filled out. It was also a very light feeder. Lextar I'll betcha it didn't want to be on the same feeding schedule as the others. I found it did better with a flower fert in veg and almost none in flower lol but not worth the headaches and I flowered out my mother within the first year . She couldn't hold 
 her nitrogen worth a darn!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2020)

Good info. Guess i will stay away from that one.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2020)

I love the strain. I haven't grown it. Mojo for the grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2020)

I grew it indoors one time.  It was tall lanky and willowy and hard to grow indoors.  Like Rosebud, I too loved the smoke.  But then, we're sativa type gals,


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 5, 2020)

Smoking mom grew some of the old skunk man free seeds back in like 2006 on here. They filled out. Nice hard buds. It looked great. I dont know if the pictures arestill around. The seeds must have been ten years old. But two sprouted both females. One got over head high.


----------



## gkap (Jun 6, 2020)

I am growing Durban Poison outdoors after starting it from seed inside for the first 6weeks .  She is looking very bushy and healthy- here is a picture- her friend is a Critical Purple Auto-


----------



## Ganesa_9 (Jun 6, 2020)

gkap said:


> I am growing Durban Poison outdoors after starting it from seed inside for the first 6weeks .  She is looking very bushy and healthy- here is a picture- her friend is a Critical Purple Auto-


Very nice looking.... what size grow bag is it in?


----------



## gkap (Jun 6, 2020)

thanks !!
She is in a 7gal -
I just went out to water and noticed small white almost like dust or pollen (maybe ) on my three outdoor plants - this is my 1st grow so it all NEW to me - learning every day and lovinv


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 6, 2020)

Go out with a cotton ball dampened with your choice of water,  rubbing alcohol,  dilute mild dish soap... rub off the powder. Look and see if it's pale underneath. Even from here, 90+% sure you have powdery mildew... the question is, how bad?
What is your humidity like? Do your plants get early morning sun? Have you noticed heavy dewfall? Can you now your lawn before 9am or does it big the mower? Yes this is actually a diagnostic question lol. 
Things I would consider in that situation are regular foliar feedings with Silica Blast and occasional treatments with SNS244. and trying to give them morning sun and access to drying breezes.


----------



## gkap (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow thanks for the detailed info -
They get lots of am sun - 
I feed them silica most feedings -
But maybe i should spray then .
They were on the grass next to my raised bed veg garden on Tuesday  and the grass was cut mid to late morning- hummmm
I just sprayed them with The Amazing Doctor Zymes Eliminator- and it’s just started to rain a little - I will inspect tomorrow and will go with the alcohol- 
Btw the underside looks normal -
thanks again


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 6, 2020)

If the top side of the leaf is a bit pale under where the powder was, it's really infected the area. Remove any leaves you find with powder and burn them or throw them in the rubbish... best of luck, it's tough to fight mildew outdoors where you have limited control! Morning sun and breeze are your friends in the fight!


----------



## gkap (Jun 6, 2020)

I am a good fighter .  I have some in and out so I hope to get something to smoke on my fist try


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 6, 2020)

Careful not to get the powder on your hands and accidentally bring it inside... mold spores are insidious.


----------



## gkap (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow this sounds scary- I will wear gloves


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 7, 2020)

Im not sure. I dont have much experence with mildew. My plants had pollen all over them last weekfrom honey suckel but. I dont know what it is. If its something and i dont think iknow for sure id rather give no advice as to give bad advice.


----------



## gkap (Jun 7, 2020)

Well it rained last night and this morning these ladies look clean and shinny - but before I celebrate- I will inspect this afternoon- my first thought was pollen- some of my veggies had the white “dust” as well - but it’s at least a good morning - thanks for all of the CSI. This community is so helpful and pleasant- maybe it’s the weed talking


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 7, 2020)

gkap said:


> Well it rained last night and this morning these ladies look clean and shinny - but before I celebrate- I will inspect this afternoon- my first thought was pollen- some of my veggies had the white “dust” as well - but it’s at least a good morning - thanks for all of the CSI. This community is so helpful and pleasant- maybe it’s the weed talking


Great news. Inew conditions just didnt look like mildew. Congrats on the rain. Im crossing my fingers for a rain tuesdat with the storm.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm so glad it was just pollen!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 7, 2020)

Just to clarify re 'bad advice': the reason I was asking about humidity/timing of said humidity and leaf surface paling was, in fact, to clarify conditions and symptoms. Pm presents consistently visually but should be confirmed with a wipe test and check of daily moisture cycles. It is safer to treat potentially infected plants with precaution, maintaining what we used to call '' biosecurity" at the fish farm, not giving outside pathogens opportunity to hitch a ride on clothes. We still do not know what the %rh hits over the course of the day, an important data point; so the news of a healthy looking leaf surface after washing is good. 
None of this is bad advice. It is cautious advice.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 7, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Just to clarify re 'bad advice': the reason I was asking about humidity/timing of said humidity and leaf surface paling was, in fact, to clarify conditions and symptoms. Pm presents consistently visually but should be confirmed with a wipe test and check of daily moisture cycles. It is safer to treat potentially infected plants with precaution, maintaining what we used to call '' biosecurity" at the fish farm, not giving outside pathogens opportunity to hitch a ride on clothes. We still do not know what the %rh hits over the course of the day, an important data point; so the news of a healthy looking leaf surface after washing is good.
> None of this is bad advice. It is cautious advice.


I wasnt saying you were giving bad advice. . i couldnt see the picture good enough and i dont think ive ever had powdery mildew and wouldnt know it if isaw it. What ishould have said is i dont know.  My bad i wasnt putting you down. Some times i answer without reading all the responces.  Sorry.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool cool... I got contracted to consult at a commercial operation that had it and didnt catch it early, and I find it terrifying lol. Head to toe tyvek suit that I left there and didn't take home... ive seen it in my own grow in badly aired out corners a few times over the years. Caught early, it's no big deal. But my general approach to fungus is assume the worst while gathering info, until proven otherwise, because if you wait, it can take out EVERYTHING. 
Whoda thunk... wildflower pollen... lol this is actually kinda funny!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 7, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Cool cool... I got contracted to consult at a commercial operation that had it and didnt catch it early, and I find it terrifying lol. Head to toe tyvek suit that I left there and didn't take home... ive seen it in my own grow in badly aired out corners a few times over the years. Caught early, it's no big deal. But my general approach to fungus is assume the worst while gathering info, until proven otherwise, because if you wait, it can take out EVERYTHING.
> Whoda thunk... wildflower pollen... lol this is actually kinda funny!


I just saw it on my plants. He must be close to my neck of the woods.  Someone even asked if i had dusted or used pellets on my plants. Im guessing it was honeysuckel.


----------



## gkap (Jun 8, 2020)

Again - thanks for all of the experienced advice and helping me / us learn something new everyday- boy the pollen here in VT is now on everything / the bbq cover , the car ... but I agree that using a treatment just Incase might be the path to take when it comes to possible early signs of mildew or mold - I used Dr Zymes as it seems to be not so damaging. 
thanks again .


----------

